
Pyscheme: Scheme in Python - soundsop
http://hkn.eecs.berkeley.edu/~dyoo/python/pyscheme/
======
arithmetic
I like how the author says " I certainly don't mean for this to be useful or
anything! _grin_ Still, I hope that someone gets a kick out of it."

:)

------
zitterbewegung
Actually looks sort of compliant. Although it seems like a toy implementation
of scheme.

------
rgp
2004/09/18

Just polished off Release 1.6. I've also moved my development off of my laptop
onto a Subversion repository. Subversion is so nice!

The project has been inactive for a while. Anyone knows other active option?

~~~
Daemmerung
The author currently contributes to the PLT Scheme ecosystem. Among other
things, he is the primary author of Moby (qv <http://github.com/dyoo/moby-
scheme/blob/master/README>).

~~~
rgp
Thanks Daemmerung! The project is very interesting. I hope it can support the
Iphone soon :)

